# What is your favorite out-of-context quote?



## sausy1 (May 23, 2021)

This one has always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## Dynamostic (May 25, 2021)

"So…if you put funny teeth in your mouth, and jump around like an idiot … that is considered funny!”


----------



## Xitheon (May 25, 2021)

I have a filthy mind.


----------



## Dynamostic (May 25, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I have a filthy mind.


lmao this always gets me


----------



## Mambi (May 25, 2021)

Fantastic 4 1994 animated "Malice". 16:50 in this clip:






"Although you *do* look fetching in black...Johnny, take the wheel! _<grabs his wife and they both become invisible to the shocked look and "oh, no no no" from Thing>_


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 17, 2021)

Shoot the kids.
Hang the family.
Frame them all.
- the motto for a family photographer


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 17, 2021)

"Daddy, would you like some sausage?? Daddy, would you like some sausages???"


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 17, 2021)

Brad: "Hey, it's Scotty!!"
Dr. Frankenfurter: "Hmm?"
Brad: "Dr. Everett Scott!"
Riff Raff: "You know this Earthling?"
Dr. Frankenfurter: "Ahem!" *gives Riff Raff the death glare*
Riff Raff: "Uhhh... _person_?"


----------



## ben909 (Jul 31, 2021)

"there is no time to hold me accountable" is one of my new favorites


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 31, 2021)

"I can't believe I have to drive ALL THE WAY to work on a Saturday!" *literally only has to drive across the street from where he lives to go to work. His job is right there*


----------



## Mambi (Jul 31, 2021)

"Don't _torture _yourself Gomez...that's my job."


----------



## JaceyOnes (Aug 3, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I have a filthy mind.


oh my god i forgot that happened


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (Aug 17, 2021)

"Kids, I swear, I'm gonna love all of you, and equally. I'll be dividing my love into seven equal sections, or "Love Quadrants". Each quadrant will be worth 15 "Love Units" represented by these small brass marbles. You may use these marbles as currency amongst yourselves. Collect 35 "Love Units", you can trade those in for a beach towel with my face on it"


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 16, 2021)

"You'll sing love songs about warts"
the Godfather


----------



## aomagrat (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Finn ^w^ (Sep 16, 2021)

"so i was sitting there, barbeque sauce on my tiddies~"
- some random dude on vine


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Sep 17, 2021)

*guy pours a bowl of Life cereal, but lemons come out of the box instead of cereal*

Guy: Well, when Life gives you lemons...!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 17, 2021)

lenago said:


> Meta ya booty is too big,
> You might need to share it with the rest of us


This one xD!


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 26, 2021)

"I was petting my walrus all morning and I was thinking of you the whole time."


----------



## Shyy (Oct 26, 2021)

"What do you *mean* <it's broken>? I thought it was <supposed> to look like that!" my daughter asking her mom why she was trying to put a Lego Portal back together, after it got destroyed by one of the cats in the house and my daughter had thought that she put it back together correctly...


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 26, 2021)

"Slight pause whilst I adjust my accoutrements"  
-Daffy Duck


----------



## justenoughlight (Jun 18, 2022)

I was born for this thread.
Since 7th grade, I’ve been collecting out of context quotes I’ve overheard, mainly from school, and on the last day before 8th grade graduation, I had all these accumulated quotes compiled into a google doc and I sent the link out to basically the entire school through a combination of Teams chats and emails. Certain individuals who I trusted to not vandalize the document were given editing permissions as well so they could add their own. That document was my middle school legacy.
Now that the backstory has been established, without further ado, I present to you… the ooc school quotes masterlist.
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1S5Z0m9r_hgIVDwiQcUrAzpFQHbxXb62Qy0Wjy5v9lg8/edit?usp=sharing
To clarify btw, everything is written exactly the way it was originally typed (most of this was acquired during distance learning) so all spelling errors are intentional


----------



## Punji (Jun 23, 2022)

"I have little lie down."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 23, 2022)

"but what about the droid attack on the wookies?"
and
"IIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMM CAAAAPTAAAAIIIIIINNNNN KIIIIIIIIIIIIIRKKKK!!!!"


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)

“A real man never holds accountability!”
-beef bob (owl house)


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 27, 2022)

(I am a huge BtVS fan.)


----------



## GracePaulson (Jul 1, 2022)

"these are the nights that never die"


----------



## BadRoy (Jul 1, 2022)

"_Where did you find this child? My face? Ooooh, nice!_"


----------



## Hollowsong (Jul 4, 2022)

Hello shining teeth, I totally like 3 of you claws, but not the other ones, and I wish your nose was a herring so I could eat it! Also your wings sound like sharks snoring! -Tsunami (Wings of Fire book 2, The Lost Heir)


----------



## justenoughlight (Jul 4, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> Hello shining teeth, I totally like 3 of you claws, but not the other ones, and I wish your nose was a herring so I could eat it! Also your wings sound like sharks snoring! -Tsunami (Wings of Fire book 2, The Lost Heir)


I love WOF!


----------



## Hollowsong (Jul 5, 2022)

justenoughlight said:


> I love WOF!


You do?


----------



## justenoughlight (Jul 5, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> You do?


Yes!!!


----------



## Hollowsong (Jul 5, 2022)

justenoughlight said:


> Yes!!!


Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollowsong (Jul 9, 2022)

Am I being flirted with by a _sicotic rat_?


----------



## Hollowsong (Jul 27, 2022)

They don't have oceans in clocks.- My Name is R (Ending commentary on Amber Ashes chapter 23)


----------



## BadRoy (Jul 27, 2022)

_"I'm not a rabbit. I'm the president."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 27, 2022)

I remember I was in Target one time several years and I heard a kid yell "But the GoGo Monkey!" 

I have been confused and trying to find meaning in those words ever since.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 27, 2022)

“Eat the rich!!!”
-hop pop (amphibia)


----------



## Mambi (Jul 28, 2022)

"Gentlemen, you can't fight in here, this is the War room!"


----------



## Hollowsong (Jul 28, 2022)

Mambi said:


> "Gentlemen, you can't fight in here, this is the War room!"


Why does this quote make sense to me???


----------



## Hollowsong (Jul 29, 2022)

It's to cold to have war... Until you suddenly take over Great Britain!


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 29, 2022)

“I don’t feel safe!”


----------



## Hollowsong (Jul 29, 2022)

"That's odd since he hates girls. Which I am. This man knows what a girl is right?"


----------



## Kora2001 (Jul 30, 2022)

"Oh, captain, you will find, that Count Dooku does not share our sense of honour. And he knows where you live."


----------



## Hollowsong (Aug 6, 2022)

Person1- "You're gay, I know you're gay, and I'm gay for you, so stop being homophobic for just *3* *minutes *so I can ask you out"
Person 2- "Wait. *What*?!"
Person 3- "I think ya' broke 'im..."


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 11, 2022)

"You're late for... TEA!!"

*throws teapot*


----------



## Hollowsong (Aug 11, 2022)

She always has a rhinoceros ready.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 12, 2022)

"What the sugar-coated muffins is that?!!"


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 12, 2022)

"Welcome to PiPi's-a Splashtown! I'm-a da PiPi! How may I help-a you??"


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 12, 2022)

"ARE YOU THREATENING ME?? My bunghole will ask the questions! Why do I not use TP on my peepee?"


----------



## Hollowsong (Aug 12, 2022)

Magic rainbow hangover.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 12, 2022)

"Ohhh gosh.... I'm so startled...!"


----------



## Punji (Aug 15, 2022)

"Why are you telling me this? Why should I care? I don't care. What did you have for lunch today?"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Aug 15, 2022)

"Onion vs asparagus is only a relevant distinction if you have more than three strapons, and is whether they are dropped all at once (onion) or in individual sets (asparagus)"


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 15, 2022)

"KRUSTY KRAYYYAYYAB YAAYYAYAB YAYAAB PIZZAAA... IS THE PIZZA YEAH YEAH FOR YOU AND... MEE-EE-HEE-HEE-HEEEEE!!!"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 15, 2022)

"Wait, am I really supposed to be Major Tom?  What hatch? Over.  What helmet? Over. Where is the helmet!? What happens if I don't put it on? Why aren't you answering me?!  Help me, Chris Hadfield! Help me!!"


----------



## Hollowsong (Aug 15, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Wait, am I really supposed to be Major Tom?  What hatch? Over.  What helmet? Over. Where is the helmet!? What happens if I don't put it on? Why aren't you answering me?!  Help me, Chris Hadfield! Help me!!"


$1000000 Man?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 15, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> $1000000 Man?



Space Oddity (ft. Chris Hadfield and Glove and Boots)


----------



## Hollowsong (Aug 15, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Space Oddity (ft. Chris Hadfield and Glove and Boots)


Oh


----------



## Hollowsong (Aug 17, 2022)

"Why is my foot Silver now?" -my sibling


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 18, 2022)

"I'm asking for safe passage through the anus."


----------



## Hollowsong (Aug 22, 2022)

Person 1: How did my legs get up there?
Person 2: Hello~!
Person 1: Aaahh!


----------



## Hollowsong (Sep 27, 2022)

Yikes! Uh... Thanks?


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 27, 2022)

"Hi Spongeboob! D'hohoh!! 'Spongeboob'??! Ahuhuh! Who's 'Spongeboob'???"


----------



## Hollowsong (Sep 27, 2022)

They took our lives, and then they didn't use them! What the he- *gets cut off*


----------



## Hollowsong (Sep 28, 2022)

TUBE I DUNIDA! WOOOO!


----------



## Mambi (Sep 28, 2022)

*"PANCAKES!!!" *(screamed immediately before doing kung-fu and biting someone on the hand...seriously!)


----------



## Hollowsong (Oct 3, 2022)

A rabbit, my darling, I am not ok.


----------



## MaplePurrys (Oct 3, 2022)

There are actually two! And these were when I was out in public, society is so fun!

(Two middle aged ladies walking down the sidewalk) "Okay okay relax, we'll go back to the car, and take the allergy medicine that's in the chicken."

(One night, at the grocery store, an old man stops in his tracks and sees a stand full of buttered popcorn, he got excited and went) "Mmmk buttered popcorn!! Damn! Sexy!!" 

Im not even sure which is funnier LMAO


----------



## Hollowsong (Oct 3, 2022)

To the other time-traveling phone booth!


----------



## Pomorek (Oct 3, 2022)

An excerpt from a non-joke technical description of an actual device:

_"To *launch* a pig_

_Ensure pig launcher is drained and vented. Unlock and open, then close and relock the vent and drain valves._
_Unlock and open door, load pig into launcher, close and lock door._
_Unlock and open valves V1 and V3, to create a flow path through the launcher._
_Partly close ‘kicker’ valve V2 to launch the pig._
_The launch alarm XA will indicate when the pig has been launched_
_Open valve V2 fully._
_Close and lock valves V1 and V3._
_Unlock and open vent and drain valves. Allow launcher to depressurise and drain._
_Close and lock vent and drain valves._
_Pig launcher is then ready for the next pig to launch."_


----------



## Hollowsong (Oct 7, 2022)

Can I take you to hell? (Carrot butter!)


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 9, 2022)

"Popeye's Chicken is friggin' awesome!"


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 9, 2022)

Really? Really?  No context?

Say hello to my little friend!


----------



## Hollowsong (Oct 9, 2022)

"We've lost our wives, we've lost our lives, and now we're making pretzels"


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 10, 2022)

They went into my closet to find skeletons, but all they found were shoes.  Glorious shoes.


----------



## Hollowsong (Oct 10, 2022)

"Law enforcement doesn't care about yeast"


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 10, 2022)

"Yo mama's ass is so hairy, it looks like Don King is about to pop out and say, "ONLY IN AMERICA!""


----------



## Hollowsong (Oct 10, 2022)

"It's fine and I know what I'm doing, it's fine and I know how to- how to do, I don't know what this little diddy is that I'm singing, but it's true, and I'm gonna make this pizza: WOO! A- oOh- I-"


----------



## Hollowsong (Oct 10, 2022)

"We have our extra virgin olive oil" Weasel: " just like me" *laughs and crys* Weasel: "I'm just kidding" Also weasel: "I hope I'm kidding"


----------



## Hollowsong (Oct 10, 2022)

What is a kitchen gun???


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 10, 2022)

Are you achin?  For some bacon?  He's a big pig.  You can be a big pig, too.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 10, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Are you achin?  For some bacon?  He's a big pig.  You can be a big pig, too.


"What do you want me to do; dress in drag and do the hula??!"


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 10, 2022)

"Alright, everyone! Tomorrow morning, at 10 am; Santa's coming to town!"

"SANTA!!!! OH MY GOD!!!! Santa here??! I know him! I know him..."


----------



## Hollowsong (Oct 12, 2022)

So, please, from one sociopath to another. From one psyopath to another, I'm just fine.


----------



## Hollowsong (Oct 13, 2022)

Taxis in Hell cost 6 dollars per minute


----------



## EugeniiaMed (Oct 13, 2022)

sausy1 said:


> This one has always been a favorite of mine.


mine is ''better late then never''


----------



## ben909 (Oct 13, 2022)

"no"


----------



## AardvarkFurLaden (Oct 13, 2022)

*"I'm king of the world!"* - _Titanic_, 1997


----------



## Mambi (Oct 14, 2022)

"_Please_, no tears...it's a waste of good suffering!"


----------



## Dragon64 (Oct 15, 2022)

Pretty much anything from Drawfee. There are way to many to pick a favorite from, especially since every episode has at least one line that is hilarious without context.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 15, 2022)

"It's not that I don't care, but, more like you forget that you left the top down and it's raining." - me, when I was called to do an "unlock" on a couples car one evening when I operated a tow truck. Well dressed couple standing in the rain next to their car.


----------



## Yastreb (Oct 16, 2022)

"If you can kill all your neighbours, great. If you can't, at least kill one or two of them."


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 17, 2022)

“Oh, Shadow the Hedgehog, you don’t know? There’s a new trend going around online called _kinning_.”


----------



## Mambi (Oct 17, 2022)

The problem is not the problem. The problem is your attitude towards the problem. *That's* the problem.


----------



## Hollowsong (Oct 17, 2022)

My sister: Why did you bring the big metal stick? As a walking staff?
Me: Kind of...
Person 3: Or as a weapon?
Person 4: Or as a combination of both?
Me: Probably what person 4 said...


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 17, 2022)

Front Bow, Back Stern, Get it Right Squirt, Or I'll Throw Your Ass Out The Little Round Window On The Side- Quint


----------



## Mambi (Oct 17, 2022)

"You know Myra, some people might think you're cute. But me, I think you're one very large baked potato."


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 17, 2022)

"Ryou're rother reats rat roop!!"

"No, Scooby Doo! YOUR mom eats cat poop!!"


----------



## Hollowsong (Oct 22, 2022)

You can kill the dog made of pee, you can't kill the pee made of dog.


----------



## Hollowsong (Oct 24, 2022)

"A million people decided to press the same button, so now I'm making a cake that can kill God."


----------



## Hollowsong (Oct 24, 2022)

"Personally, I prefer 'slaughter the rainbow"

"If I ever try to do that, don't let me. Don't go down without a fight. Get help. Just, send an assassin, send Emerald. She'll do the" *looking for words* *mimes shooting someone with a handgun* ", the bang bang, and I'll be gone."

"Dating him is a lot like of owning a cat-wolf, wait, that's not a thing. I'mma use it anyway, we've all heard of wolf-dogs, its like that, but a cat, and biologically impossible"


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Oct 26, 2022)

"But I'm a boy"
"I don't care lol" 
Not what it sounds like btw


----------



## Hollowsong (Oct 26, 2022)

Don't compare chickens to the Holocaust. Just don't.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 27, 2022)

*groans* "I eat too many *pizza*...!"


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 27, 2022)

*moans... breathes heavily* Damn... that felt so good

(I fell off a rock climbing wall and it popped my back)


----------



## Hollowsong (Oct 28, 2022)

"If 'we' doesn't include Ranboo, then I'm gone immediately."


----------

